

Buy Virtual Corn in Farmville and Donate Real Food to Haiti - koolkid
http://www.ambeat.com/2010/01/15/buy-virtual-corn-in-farmville-and-donate-real-food-to-haiti/

======
koolkid
A great way to join the cause

